# latex paint septic system



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It's probably OK and especially likely if you rinse them really well and flushed out the system. Obviously for future reference I wouldn't be rinsing anymore brushes out and putting the water down the drain.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You always check the tank and see if the paint formed a skim layer.


----------



## akgirlinwy (Sep 19, 2015)

How do you check to see? I thought you weren't supposed to stick your head near the stuff.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

There should be an inspection hatch somewhere, and it's good to have a look every so often. If you are concerned for your safety then you can purchase a proper respirator from any safety store.


----------



## MushCreek (Aug 10, 2012)

You can keep brushes and rollers in plastic for day to day use without rinsing them out. I wash my brushes, especially the good ones, between colors. I don't bother to wash rollers- takes too long and too much water. I rinse my brushes out on the ground, and then wash with soap and water inside.

I doubt you hurt your septic system. I've read of pro painters doing it every day for years. I don't recommend it, though.


----------



## akgirlinwy (Sep 19, 2015)

That was one of the reasons I tried washing it was because I'm switching colors. But from now on, I'll just buy new ones. that is a good idea to keep them in a bag. I'll definitely do that from now on.

I did see a few people say they have done it and even with older systems. I guess you could always buy a house and never know what the person before you threw down the drain.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I have never lived on a sewer and I guess I used to wash everything. I still wash my brushes because I tend to buy high quality ones worth saving. That being said when doing a job, I make sure have one brush for each paint color so I am not washing and rewashing . As for roller covers I gave washing them years ago. They never get really clean anyway and the surface isn't as good with a reused roller. If I am painting over a weekend I just wrap it in plastic wrap between sessions . Then it goes in the trash. I use tray liners as well so I don't have to wash the trays. 

A septic tank if properly maintained can withstand some abuse. Certainly normal household painting should not be an issue. Just watch the amount of chlorine you use (you probably don't want to make a habit of regular use in the laundry) and watch how many other harsh cleaners you might use. Any other chemical should be kept out of the tank. Low water usage appliances help as well and most importantly don't use a garbage disposal as a substitute for the trash can or compost bin. Food waste does not break down


----------



## akgirlinwy (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for the good tips! I don't really like using harsh chemicals anyway, the most hard one I use is soft scrub to clean the tub. I don't like using bleach though, I'll never buy it again. I use a plant based detergent for clothes and borax when I can. I was rinsing the brush I bought because I got it at Sherwin Williams and it is a nicer one, but I'll probably clean it in a bucket in the yard for the rest of painting, and I am using the liners so I guess That's good. 

I really am a big diy-er by nature, so I don't want to give up on household projects but it really didn't occur to me that maybe I should watch certain aspects until after I did clean that roller. It was a ton of water (to me).


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

akgirlinwy said:


> That was one of the reasons I tried washing it was because I'm switching colors. But from now on, I'll just buy new ones. that is a good idea to keep them in a bag. I'll definitely do that from now on.
> 
> I did see a few people say they have done it and even with older systems. I guess you could always buy a house and never know what the person before you threw down the drain.


If you put your nylon brushes into plastic bags, you can put the bags outside (if it's cold, but not freezing) or in the refrigerator. That can keep them fresh for a couple of extra days. 

Not sure if it works well with high quality bristle brushes. (I'm too cheap to use them.:wink2


----------



## akgirlinwy (Sep 19, 2015)

I can be pretty cheap too! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

It won't hurt the system at all.

Your talking 650 + gallon system, with a second tank for liquid, and a leach field.


----------

